# Looking for work in Abu Dhabi



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm new to the site so be gentle...

Here's a bit about my current situation...
I met my girlfriend at Uni in the UK and we have lived together for the last 2 years. She recently moved back to Abu Dhabi for a fantastic job offer and now we are both searching for a job for me. May's friends and family are kindly networking for me and I am applying to every suitable job online. She has only been home for 10 days now.

I was planning on flying out in April regardless of a job offer because a recruiter suggested it would be easier to find work that way...but all of my girlfriend's friends suggest otherwise! What do people think?? Should I stay or should I go? LOL.

Also, I am a sales and marketing manager but I only have just over 2 years experience. In the current climate how long should I be prepared to wait before an opportunity arises?

Finally- all advice and suggestions welcome. Hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

...oh and ofcourse if anyone is aware of any job opportunities for someone with my skills then please don't be shy


----------

